
A Simple Guide to Machine Learning with Decision Trees - donut2d
https://www.amazon.com/Decision-Trees-Random-Forests-Introduction-ebook/dp/B078J8GFGC/
======
ollin
Very high level, but I think [http://www.r2d3.us/](http://www.r2d3.us/) is
actually a pretty good visual intro, although it skips over information
gain/CART metrics.

~~~
gregrata
wow, that is nicely done!

------
kayall
I'm usually not for people pushing books on HN like this, but this is entirely
too relevant to my interests not to thank you for posting this. Visualizing my
processes has by far been the hardest part of getting my CS degree, and I have
a professor this semester as well as next that is obsessed with machine
learning.

------
iovrthoughtthis
So. I can't buy this free book because I'm in the UK?

What?

~~~
pbalau
It's available in uk too, via Kindle Unlimited. I think I got that with Prime.
Please note, you won't buy the book, but borrow it.

[https://www.amazon.co.uk/Decision-Trees-Random-Forests-
Intro...](https://www.amazon.co.uk/Decision-Trees-Random-Forests-Introduction-
ebook/dp/B078J8GFGC/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1522262232&sr=8-1&keywords=Decision+Trees+and+Random+Forests)
?

~~~
iovrthoughtthis
This concept of free doesn't really align with my concept of free.

------
zombieprocesses
Is this an ad? News? What are we supposed to do with this submission? How did
this make it to the frontpage?

~~~
grzm
> _" How did this make it to the frontpage?"_

From the FAQ:
([https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html))

> _" How are stories ranked?"_

> _" The basic algorithm divides points by a power of the time since a story
> was submitted. Comments in comment threads are ranked the same way."_

> _" Other factors affecting rank include user flags, anti-abuse software,
> software which downweights overheated discussions, and moderator
> intervention."_

\---

> _" What are we supposed to do with this submission?"_

From the guidelines
([https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)):

> _" Please don't complain that a submission is inappropriate. If a story is
> spam or off-topic, flag it."_

If you've got more substantive criticism of the piece: skip the other stuff
and dive right into that.

